# Neck too short - can it be saved?



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Long story, I'll make it short no pun intended.

I have a 21 fret Tele neck that's 7/32" (5.5mm) too short.
Can it be saved?

I was thinking:

1] glue a block into the body pocket?
or
2] glue an extension onto the neck and then sand it down to the exact correct length?


What are your thoughts?


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Fill the pocket, would look better


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Is it possible the neck is a shorter scale length than what you were told it was? A 24" scale maybe?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Vally said:


> Fill the pocket, would look better


That brings up an interesting possibility - what if I bolt it into the right location, then fill the gap with epoxy etc? Is that a horrible option? Just blue sky thinking here...


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Lincoln said:


> Is it possible the neck is a shorter scale length than what you were told it was? A 24" scale maybe?


That's what I thought at first, but the scale length is correct.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

What body is it going on?

You can’t move the bridge back?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

1] glue a block into the body pocket respecting the scale 
If you can't move the bridge

Post pictures of the body


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is just a random, spitball idea but is it a really nice neck other than being 5.5 mm too short? I'm wondering if an option would be to get a Tele body made with the neck pocket adjusted for that neck.

That's probably a $300 or under solution, but I think it's possible and if it's a really cool neck......is it worth it $$?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Hammerhands said:


> What body is it going on?
> 
> You can’t move the bridge back?


A regular Tele body.

I hadn't considered it. String through body would pose a problem?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Milkman said:


> This is just a random, spitball idea but is it a really nice neck other than being 5.5 mm too short? I'm wondering if an option would be to get a Tele body made with the neck pocket adjusted for that neck.
> 
> That's probably a $300 or under solution, but I think it's possible and if it's a really cool neck......is it worth it $$?


Interesting idea.
Might get expensive, but I'll check into it.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@nnieman Have a Nieman body made?? Maybe he cuts custom bodies.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Verne said:


> @nnieman Have a Nieman body made?? Maybe he cuts custom bodies.


That's more or less where I was going.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Is the neck missing a fret or something?
I guess what I am asking is are you sure its too short but the correct scale length?

The simplest solution would be to add a block at the neck pocket.

The more complicated would be to move the bridge - you will have to fill the bridge pickup route and plug and redrill the bridge & string through holes.

A new body might be cheaper & easier.

More pictures are required to give any more details.

Nathan


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

On a Tele the saddles must have more than 5.5mm of play? What kind of bridge are you using? How much can you screw those saddles in? I guess the screws that hold the plate get in the way eventually.

On the Proffesional II the holes for the strings are forward of the screws for the plate. Also on the 3-screw versions.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Neck too Short - Can it be Shaved?




















(sorry)


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

After you fill it, make a custom pickguard to cover the "mistake"


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Hammerhands said:


> On a Tele the saddles must have more than 5.5mm of play? What kind of bridge are you using? How much can you screw those saddles in? I guess the screws that hold the plate get in the way eventually.


Unfortunately the saddles can't go that far back, it's a TV Jones filtertron bridge.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

nnieman said:


> Is the neck missing a fret or something?
> I guess what I am asking is are you sure its too short but the correct scale length?
> 
> The simplest solution would be to add a block at the neck pocket.
> ...


It's not missing a fret, the last 5.5mm of fretboard are simply not there. Have a look at the pic at the top and you'll see it's pretty short. Weird, I know. 

Scale length is correct at the 12th and elsewhere.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Maybe what you have is a 'conversion' neck?





Warmoth Custom Guitars & Bass


Default Description




www.warmoth.com


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

What's the distance from the nut to the 12th fret?


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> What's the distance from the nut to the 12th fret?


And from the heel to the face of the nut...


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

If the neck is the correct scale, then you do not need anything except a custom cut pickguard. Screw the neck into the existing neck pocket in the correct position - you can use a 5.5mm shim to position the neck for marking and drilling the four required screw holes in the right positions. This will leave a 5.5mm gap between the end of the neck and the front edge of the neck pocket. The gap will be hidden on both sides if the tele body is correctly cut. A custom pickguard with a bit of extra material will hide the gap and you're done.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Someone on the tdpri is going through the same thing.




__





What's on your workbench today?


Collecting firewood is a newish hobby of mine.




www.tdpri.com


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Hammertone said:


> If the neck is the correct scale, then you do not need anything except a custom cut pickguard. Screw the neck into the existing neck pocket in the correct position - you can use a 5.5mm shim to position the neck for marking and drilling the four required screw holes in the right positions. This will leave a 5.5mm gap between the end of the neck and the front edge of the neck pocket. The gap will be hidden on both sides if the tele body is correctly cut. A custom pickguard with a bit of extra material will hide the gap and you're done.


I was working on the premise that leaving the gap would affect neck stability, or possibly reduce transfer of musical energy between neck and body.

Are these real or imagined issues?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

nnieman said:


> Someone on the tdpri is going through the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite a coincidence, useful pic thanks.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

CathodeRay said:


> I was working on the premise that leaving the gap would affect neck stability, or possibly reduce transfer of musical energy between neck and body.
> Are these real or imagined issues?


IMO, these are largely imagined issues. The main issue with a bolt-on neck is how well it is connected to the body - the mating of the flat surfaces and the tightness of the screws. I think the rest is incidental and mostly cosmetic. Once in awhile, a neck body joint is so tight that it might make a difference, but most neck body joints are not that tight.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Its not really an issue but it would bug the hell out of my knowing the gap was there.
A lot of bolt on neck semi hollows do not have any meat at the end of the fretboard.
My kay has a bigger gap than 6 mm and it sounds fantastic.

Personally my options would be:
1 get a new neck
2 get a new body made to fit the neck
3 add the block at the neck heel
4 not worry about it

Nathan


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I would do 3 and then live happily after with 4 
For 3, I wouldn't even bother with gluing it - would just make it tight in the neck pocket of the body


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

CathodeRay said:


> I was working on the premise that leaving the gap would affect neck stability, or possibly reduce transfer of musical energy between neck and body.
> 
> Are these real or imagined issues?


The neck pocket in theory isn't even needed, as the clamping force of 4 good wood screws into maple is more then enough to hold the neck secure from the string pull or the player moving the guitar around.
But, if the strings can pull the neck hard against the pocket, and then the screws are tightened, that's about 130 lbs of shear force that the neck/body friction does not have to resist. So, it might be more stable.

I looked at my 3 Teles, and the saddles can move back over 5mm without trouble. I'd have to remove or shorten a spring on the E A saddle, but it could work. The saddle height screws might fall on the bridge screws though, that's the only issue I saw with my one Tele with a 3 saddle bridge. The 6 saddle bridge would be fine I think.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

So I'm curious on snugness of your current fit as it might tell you that the neck base is ok , and fretboard was just placed too far down. That may only matter for your approach to fill the neck, if you cant slide the neck up 5 mm without removing material. 
My choice would be to install a block via a neck template cut cutoff piece, and then redo the pocket rout to match your neck. Again you'll still need to fill that scratch-plate gap. 

Hmm... I may still have a botched neck cut piece (not flatsewn) that I might be able to put 1 shape on. But I couldn't do a 2nd cut to your length without the likelihood of exploding it. I'll check what I have for material. Could maybe sneak a piece thru Canada post.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I checked a few necks, I have an old MII tele neck that is 4+ mm shorter than my others. For the longest string, I still have near 2+ mm of rearward travel available. Mounting 'as is' can work but still will depend on how short you can adjust your saddles.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

Trouble is, you have to rely heavily on your measurements to commit to making holes in your neck. Good luck !! 
My MII pic ... same ballpark as yours.


----------

